# S10, Kenwood KDC-X493, Infinity Basslink



## UofA1998 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am putting a Kenwood KDC-X493 receiver along with an Infinity Basslink subamp into my S10 extendend cab pickup. The problem I am having is with the basslink being powered on remotely by the kenwood. The kenwood has a P Cont labeled wire that a kenwood tech told me should be connected to the basslink remote power connection. I've followed all instructions to the letter. My problem is that the kenwood does not remote power the basslink. In fact when I turn on the kenwood the power light on the basslink comes on for a second then goes off. There is no sound or anything coming from the basslink but the kenwood works and sounds great. Any help with this problem would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you are still going to have to run power, grn the unit down , and have the remote wire from the head unit to power the system on. Also you will need the signal from the headunit to go to the basslink. It is like a standard sub/amp combo, just no speaker wires to run.


----------



## UofA1998 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks lcurle for replying. 

I do have the power run from the battery to the sub and the sub is grounded and the P Cont wire from the head unit (which the tech guy told me was the remote power to the amp) to the sub and the RCA connections from the head unit to the sub. Is there anything else I'm missing? The power light on the sub does come on but for only a second then goes out with no sound at all coming from the sub.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, the "P cont" wire might be the wrong one. It should be a blue wire with a "REM" label on it, that should be the signal wire from the head unit.


----------

